# Hay rake teeth--what to make?



## Jerry in MN

About the teeth from an old dump style hay rake...the big, C-shaped kind...I've seen two kinds of lawn ornaments. 
One was sort of a globe that's mounted on a steel post, with a hanging potted plant inside the globe. 
The other looked like a huge flower, with the loop ends in a loop near the center and the other ends around the outside to form a big circle.
And I've heard of a third kind, sort of umbrella shaped with hanging baskets around the outside.
Anybody seen any other crafty things made from old hay rake teeth? Pics would be good


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

you might like to take a look at Dr. Evermor's Forevertron Park  It's near us and the stuff is fantastic! scrap iron art at it's best.

couple of links to photos
photo essay
Dr. Evermor's site
and yet another


----------



## PyroDon

Ive seen them used to make birds
and in one case a man a few miles way used them for ribs on a sculpture


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

had another thought (i've just been repotting plants)....

you could use them as legs for a planter? or table? welded together near the center, prongs pointing outward....

or a rectangle/square table top, with one "C" on each corner...probably pointing toward the center to avoid tripping over them.

How about a GIGANTIC Christmas ornament? hang a star in the middle of the "globe". 

make the globe thing, and wire it for lights! fairy lights for subtle outdoor or a larger bulb/socket in the center for a main light


----------



## soulsurvivor

I really like these floor lamps:

http://www.thefurniture.com/store/images/LiteSource/LS_FL_9486.jpg


----------



## Use Less

These are the most desirable material for Cajun triangles! You might be able to sell them for a pretty good price. I'll try to find & send contact info for Larry Miller in Louisiana, whose triangles, (also called p'tit' fers: little iron) are legendary. Sue


----------

